# Would you recommend a T-Touch? [poll]



## kaon

I know that some people maintain that their T-Touch works perfectly even with frequent swimming. And yet some say even sweating / rain will kill it.

My own experience didn't have to do with water-tightness, it was just the features kept breaking down. (stuck compass, insensitive crystal, crazy barometer etc)

I suspect that many T-Touch owners may not even notice that their watch is faulty if they don't use the compass, barometer etc. Because the watch will still show the time.

One might not even notice that the compass is "stuck" unless he knows that it is pointing the wrong way.


----------



## Dutchboy

If you manage to find one for a nice price its a great watch! I own two of em (one full titanium and an SS both the newer model with red logo) and never had any problems with any of them so far. I have to say that i do not wear em when i go swimming or cycling but they do get wet from rain every now and then.

Great watches for when you go hiking, you can (roughly) see how the weather will develop, you dont need the sun to tell whats north and south and you can see you relative height...:-!


----------



## leewmeister

I haven't ever owned one so I won't cast a vote. However, I will say that the T-Touch is the Tissot that receives the highest number of complaints and problem reports on this forum.


----------



## xevious

I hope this poll gets some decent action... I like the design of the T-Touch and have balked on buying one only because of the temperamental reliability. At this day an age, watch makers like Casio have proven you can produce highly reliable complex multi-function watches, so for a larger named Swiss watch company to not deliver as well is unacceptable to me.


----------



## Waterallaround

I really like my T-Touch. I may be the only one who hasn't had any problems!


----------



## lapereau

I got a Titanium T-Touch, purchased it 2 years ago in UAE for a bargain... I use it daily (since it is my only watch...;-)), swimming (pool & sea), jogging. So far I have no complaint. The clock still ticking accurately, and other functions still working fine (I check temperature, compass, & barometer regularly). It's a great watch to have..

Unfortunately it got a lot of scratch on the band now because I bumped it hard on the asphalt when I fall on the road while chasing a pickpocket in Rome last year during vacation. The good thing is: all the functions still working fine...:-! A bit pricey, but very recommended...


----------



## Alpha_Tango

Though I've never owned one myself, I used to work for the local SwatchGroup agency here and from personal experience selling these watches(and then dealing with countless customer complaints, repairs and returns) I'm afraid, my opinion is that given the choice, you'd be better off buying something else. :-(


----------



## kaon

Alpha_Tango said:


> Though I've never owned one myself, I used to work for the local SwatchGroup agency here and from personal experience selling these watches(and then dealing with countless customer complaints, repairs and returns) I'm afraid, my opinion is that given the choice, you'd be better off buying something else. :-(


I'm one of those who have made many trips back to the SwatchGroup service centre...
I was sure there was a problem with the watch, and I asked if the T-Touch range had above average frequency of problems, they were evasive at first... and then later said it's because it is more "sensitive" than other watches becos of the features. bah.
I want a refund, but they refuse, and tell me they will continue repairing and extending the 1yr warranty indefinitely... I tell them it's gonna cost them more that way, and it's a waste of my time... *shrug*
The alternative they offer is for me to exchange for a different model.
So far, there's nothing much I like except maybe the PRC200. How does the value compare with a T-Touch titanium?

This is the one I have: T33.7.888.92









I paid the equivalent of about US$709 for it at an authorized dealer.
Is the PRC200 worth much less?
Any other suggestions?
They are SwatchGroup but they don't want to let me exchange with a watch from one of their other brands. That would give me a wider selection...


----------



## sknight

Buy a Suunto, unfortunately. Suunto makes great watches with those features.


----------



## Octaviogennaro

T Touch has too many technical problems , just check all the compass complains and you will know what I mean , I suggest you to buy a Navigator 3000 , which it's much more reliable and great looking watch too.

Cheers
Octavio


----------



## smittythepig

never had a problem with mine, and even exposed it to water regularly when washing my hands. it was by far the most accurate watch i've ever owned, too. gained less than 2 seconds in a year. and i tracked it over that whole time.


----------



## Barreti

I've had my Ti version for 4 years now and its given me sterling service.
I don't molly coddle it - I've swum in pools and the sea in it and wear it daily.
Fabulous piece of kit :-!


----------



## acexi

I have to say that i havent had the problems that the others are reporting! Not to say that this watch is cheap! But it dosnt have the price tag that some of the watches that i have or used to have ..... Yet it still makes it on my wrist alot ..... This watch is very functional ... and an awsome show piece ... I love the look on peoples faces when I show them all the functions it has! If you like the looks of it then i say get it!


----------



## IAmOnFire

I've had my Ti for about 3 years now and haven't had a single problem out of it. It's been a wonderful watch! I got the rubber bracelet as well as the Ti one, and swap them out every once in awhile for a quick change of taste. 
I take showers wearing this watch, and swim with it every once in awhile, but have yet to have any issues. The only thing about mine is it's gotten so scratched, I need to have it cleaned up some. I highly recommend the T-touch!!


----------



## jaws revenge

i have also had a titanium on rubber strap for several years (bought it from costco); and have no problems at all.


----------



## wbwanzer

I've had mine for over a year now with no problems. It is also the most accurate watch that I own.


----------



## Bobsnocat

Greetings,
This is my first post after discovering the forum a few days after I found myself back in the watch market after my 20+ year old Rolex was stolen.
So far so good on my T-Touch, although with all the negative comments I've read after I purchased it I'm half expecting it to literally self destruct and blow itself off my wrist at any moment.
One question is can anyone tell me why after I calibrate the altimeter it usually goes immediately to another elevation number?
I also have found the ss band difficult to fit, as it is either too tight or too loose, since it would seem to need one more adjustment slot in the clasp.
Other than that, so far it has been dead on accurate.
YMMV,
b.


----------



## Davidtan

i love it and i wish to get one, but the water resistance is a pain, so evantually i go for casio protrek.. 

its a nice watch, high recomm !


----------



## dsena1

Its OK at best. The function have all worked fine and I have not had any problems with water resistance (although I probably have been lucky up till now), but I have had a few issues. About a year ago the pusher at 4 o'clock fell off. Now the bezel spins freely with no ratcheting. It will make due until I get my Speedy Pro.


----------



## bobrj

I have owned a t touch watch for 5 years and I have never had a problem with it.I wear it every day. And I use it when flying my airplane on occasion. I have been very impressed with the accuracy of all the functions especially the compass...bobrj


----------



## I Like Watches

I've had my Titanium T-Touch for about three years now. This watch has been working flawlessly. I've never had any problems with it. I guess like everything else, regardless of what it is, you're gonna have good ones and bad ones. Luckly, I've got one of the good ones!!


----------



## Janne

I have owned a T-touch Titanium now for approx 5 years. Not my no 1 watch, but very useful. I gave one T-touch to my stepfather, and he loves it. One thing bugs be: Useless lug design, only Tissots straps fit!


----------



## rweddy1

I have had mine for 4 years, use it for mtn & road biking, snow boarding, mtn climbing, swimming, etc. 

I have never had one single issue with mine, it has been flawless. Love the watch.


----------



## bumper

yeah! i highly recommend this watch! it's awesome! and the price is just right too! :-!


----------



## bobrj

I definetly would recommend a t-touch. I have been wearing a t-touch just about every day for about 4 years and have never had a problem with the watch including all of its touch functions.I been really impressed with the watch


----------



## polak187

In one of the recent magazines I saw T-touch that is "new and improved" with backlight and better functions. I fell in love even thou it comes short on some functions. So I went thru forums and saw amount of complaints about the watch and gave up. There is a new guy that got transfered into my station and I saw him wearing one on orange strap. I asked him how it is doing and he said that after few years of nyc street work that thing is still going strong. I may give it a second look but would love to see some shots of the new red backlight.


----------



## seanpiper

Overall the T-Touch is an EXCELLENT watch. Many of the technical issues I've come across have been either through users pushing the watch too hard, or simply not understanding how to synchronise the hands.

Having said that, there were some issues with the movement on earlier models, however these bugs have been worked out on the more current models.

In my opinion, wait around for the T-Touch Expert. This watch is going to win back a lot of the anti-Tissot folk that were put off by tech problems in the past.


----------



## Glockner

It´s a great watch when you travel. The compass function has put me in the right direction several times in strange cities. The alarm is easy to operate and saves you wake up calls or figuring out devices in hotel rooms.:-!


----------



## jle123

I have the original Titanium with both rubber strap and bracelet (still haven't used). Bought it Switzerland when I was there for vacation 5 years ago and still running strong. All functions work fine, although using the Compass in the car does get affected by the Engine or something magnetic.

The only bad thing is, I think somehow titanium irritates my skin sometimes? Or maybe its in my mind. But my wrist feels strange or tingly when I wear the T-Touch.

I'm still amazed that the original battery is still working ! Here's my pic:


----------



## undocumented

I own a Hamilton Multi-Touch the sister watch to the T-Touch and I love it. No problems with water or humidity and I have taken it with me on several day hikes and use the functions quite a bit.


----------



## seanpiper

Can you tell me more about the Hamilton... I'm intrigued! Never seen this one before.


----------



## Texcowboy9

Just recently received my used T Touch, this is a great watch!!!!


----------



## WatchMe33

I had the T-Touch Classic for 3 yrs and never had a problem. Just got the T-Touch Expert last week and I love it!:-!


----------



## slb

Me too! I've only had it a week - see my "new guy" thread here.
Love it.
Still a little guilty over the $$$, but I'm getting used to that a little every day.
I've never been so paranoid about a watch - with all the negative reviews and posts I've red on the Touch series, I've been scared to see it just implode from looking at it!
So far, so good.


----------



## WatchMe33

Here is a pic of my T-Touch Expert:


----------



## slb

Congrat's!
Loving mine.
Still paranoid


----------



## nathantw666

Glockner said:


> It´s a great watch when you travel. The compass function has put me in the right direction several times in strange cities. The alarm is easy to operate and saves you wake up calls or figuring out devices in hotel rooms.:-!


I just came back from Mexico and I'm so glad that I had my T-Touch with us. We were dropped off in the middle of the city, told how to get back to the ship and we were on our own. Since I took a bearing on which way the ship was using the compass (SW) we just had to make sure we walked that southwest. We found the ship without a problem.


----------



## nathantw666

WatchMe33 said:


> Here is a pic of my T-Touch Expert:


Thanks for that great lume shot. It's nice that Tissot made the light red so that your night vision doesn't get impared.


----------



## Drbalance

cool!


----------



## gerrylb

Never owned a T-Touch, though I've handled one in a shop and was turned off by the low water resistance. I say if you're looking for a watch with T-Touch functions, get a Casio Protrek. Costs 1/3 the price, has 100m water resistance, and I've heard no complaints re durabiliy so far.


----------



## slb

Coupla things:

1) T-Touch Expert is 100M
2) Tissot shoppers are unlikely to be looking at Casios - IMHO.
3) "Handling one in the shop" is hardly a test of a watches durability.


----------



## gerrylb

^^^The one I saw had a measly 30m water resistance, thus my gut reaction: What kinda WR is that for an outdoor activity watch?!" If Casio can design all their Protrek and even their cheap Edifice models with 100m WR, why can't the Swatch group do the same with a far more expensive line? BTW, have nothing against the Tissot line per se, own a Seastar and am very happy with it.


----------



## slb

All good 

I have to hope that this new and improved model can handle the water and some excitement.
Not that I'm going to dive with it, but it should be able to handle some outdoors activities, as you stated.
Time will tell...



gerrylb said:


> ^^^The one I saw had a measly 30m water resistance, thus my gut reaction: What kinda WR is that for an outdoor activity watch?!" If Casio can design all their Protrek and even their cheap Edifice models with 100m WR, why can't the Swatch group do the same with a far more expensive line? BTW, have nothing against the Tissot line per se, own a Seastar and am very happy with it.


----------



## gerrylb

^^^Yeah, and I hope they make the subsequent T-Touch models all WR 100m. When I go hiking and need to cross a stream or simply want to jump into the water to cool off, the last thing I wanna do is worry 'bout whether my watch can take the plunge. Am not looking for divers-level WR, just the assurance that'll it'll survive a dip. Then I might consider getting one 'coz it's a damn good looking piece!


----------



## slb

I agree.
I have a bunch of Seikos - they can handle water extremely well - and cost a bit less too.
I never worry about using the Seikos and even cleaning them in the sink.
I am WAY too afraid to even sweat on this watch - and for the price, that should not be.
It IS way good looking too - the carbon fiber is wonderful.



gerrylb said:


> ^^^Yeah, and I hope they make the subsequent T-Touch models all WR 100m. When I go hiking and need to cross a stream or simply want to jump into the water to cool off, the last thing I wanna do is worry 'bout whether my watch can take the plunge. Am not looking for divers-level WR, just the assurance that'll it'll survive a dip. Then I might consider getting one 'coz it's a damn good looking piece!


----------



## nathantw666

slb said:


> I am WAY too afraid to even sweat on this watch - and for the price, that should not be.


You aren't really serious about this are you? 30 meters is what, 90 ft.? Sweat would make it what, .000001 meters? I'm pretty sure any watch, even one rated at 1 foot, would be able to handle that! I don't think you have anything to worry about, even if you're doing the dishes and it slips off your wrist and falls to the bottom of the sink filled with water.

My goodness, you're taking this water resistance fear to an extreme. As one person pointed out he's taken his into the ocean and I've played pretty hard with mine in a pool. A little sweat just isn't going to do a dang thing.


----------



## WatchMe33

You shouldn't have to worry about 30M. That is almost 100ft. How often do you swim in 100ft depth??? Unless you're a scuba freak, even then 100ft will do. But the Expert has 100M so you can go down 330ft w/o worries.

I went swimming in the ocean with my T-Touch Classic in Cabo and never had any problems.


----------



## slb

Apparently you folks haven't read (even here) about people's T-Touch watches crapping out on them just by taking a shower, a dip in the pool, etc???
Well, I have.
I've read a LOT of threads online about T-Touch user's watches crapping out on them by sweat, etc. so please, dispense with the accusations.
If you look around, you'll see why I'm paranoid about this watch.

Scott


----------



## Drbalance

^^^^ I heard from a Tissot rep that they fixed the water thing and a bunch of other T-Touch problems (compass) in 2005-2006. If you read those posts and I have as well, most if not all were older models with those problems (2001-2005-6).

T-Touch watches made after 2006 were addressed (from what I heard from this rep).

Yours, being the Expert model will no doubt have absolutely no problems going for a dip in a pool.

-Jazzy


----------



## slb

I hope so my friend!
Like I said, I took the plunge hoping this was the case, and if it's not, I've learned a lesson.
I don't even mind problems - but along with those threads are dozens of bad experiences with Tissot taking forever to fix and/or replace watches, or numerous attempts at it.
That's not what I hope/expect in a higher-end timepiece.

Thanks again for the info.



Jazzyguy said:


> ^^^^ I heard from a Tissot rep that they fixed the water thing and a bunch of other T-Touch problems (compass) in 2005-2006. If you read those posts and I have as well, most if not all were older models with those problems (2001-2005-6).
> 
> T-Touch watches made after 2006 were addressed (from what I heard from this rep).
> 
> Yours, being the Expert model will no doubt have absolutely no problems going for a dip in a pool.
> 
> -Jazzy


----------



## gerrylb

WatchMe33 said:


> You shouldn't have to worry about 30M. That is almost 100ft. How often do you swim in 100ft depth??? Unless you're a scuba freak, even then 100ft will do. But the Expert has 100M so you can go down 330ft w/o worries.
> 
> I went swimming in the ocean with my T-Touch Classic in Cabo and never had any problems.


Dude, read the manual. 30m WR means you can wash your car wearing it, but probably shouldn't take it into a pool. WR does not mean the actual depth to which a watch can be safely submerged as it does not take into account the artificial pressures created when one swims due to arm movement. The lowest watch WR safe for swimming is 50m.

*Water resistance chart*


Water-resistant to 30 meters, Will withstand splashes of water or rain but should not be worn while swimming or diving.


 Water-tested to 50 meters, Suitable for showering or swimming in shallow water.


 Water-tested to 100 meters, Suitable for swimming and light snorkeling.


 Water-tested to 150 meters, Suitable for snorkeling.


 Water-tested to 200 meters, Suitable for skin diving.


 Diver's 150 meters, Suitable for scuba diving.


 Diver's 200 meters, Suitable for scuba diving.


----------



## johno1066

I've had my T-Touch for over a year, and I love if, one of my favorite watches. It works perfectly.


----------



## netarchie

I love my T-touch, having it for a little more than month now.


----------



## Jased69er

I've had my tissot t-touch t-navigator 3000 for a couple years now and it hasn't gave me any problems electronic wise but my strap broke a couple moths after buying with moderate use. The only thing that lets it down is its battery life but that's understandable due to all its high tech features.

I would recommend the t-touch to anyone that loves there gadgets.


----------



## WatchMe33

Well, I just sold my T-Touch Expert. I did not have any problems with the watch, but decided to sell it due to the reasons below:

- Taking up Scuba Diving, and didn't want to expose this watch to the conditions
- Swimming/snorkeling activities, did not want to subject the watch to damage.


I know the leak issues were fixed with the T-Touch Experts, but I didn't want to take risks of damaging an expensive $$$$ watch.


----------



## slb

Hah!
I bid on your watch on ebay!
Didn't need another, but I bid nonetheless in case...was going to give it to my dad.
Congrat's on the sale - and enjoy diving - I've been PADI cert'd since 1985 - I think you're in SOCAL too - correct?

Scott



WatchMe33 said:


> Well, I just sold my T-Touch Expert. I did not have any problems with the watch, but decided to sell it due to the reasons below:
> 
> - Taking up Scuba Diving, and didn't want to expose this watch to the conditions
> - Swimming/snorkeling activities, did not want to subject the watch to damage.
> 
> I know the leak issues were fixed with the T-Touch Experts, but I didn't want to take risks of damaging an expensive $$$$ watch.


----------



## WatchMe33

slb said:


> Hah!
> I bid on your watch on ebay!
> Didn't need another, but I bid nonetheless in case...was going to give it to my dad.
> Congrat's on the sale - and enjoy diving - I've been PADI cert'd since 1985 - I think you're in SOCAL too - correct?
> 
> Scott


Haha, thanks for bidding, Scott. Yeah, I'm in SoCal. I went Snorkeling in Cabo on my Honeymoon in 2006 and have wanted to learn Scuba since then.

-Tom


----------



## arlo

Yes you will enjoy the watch!!!


----------



## slb

I have to say now that I will never buy an other Tissot of any sort.
I hope that those with trouble-free Tissots enjoy them, and I wish you continued good luck, but I am convinced they are nothing more than second-rate pieces hoping the reputation of the Swiss will carry the over-priced nature of them.
They simply have too many issues, and no defending of them can convince me that they are worthy of the price.
I have Seikos and a RADO and some others that never needed anything more than a battery.
I swim with them, wear them camping, biking, etc.
Why I can't wear a $1000 watch to the office is beyond me.

Sorry for the rant, I'm just very disappointed...

Scott


----------



## zippofan

I received my SS/rubber strap T-Touch last week, and so far I love it :-!










It will not be babied (well, maybe a little:-d) as I like having ABC watches for Scouting. It will be on my wrist for our next hike coming up in October.

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## gerrylb

slb said:


> I have to say now that I will never buy an other Tissot of any sort.
> I hope that those with trouble-free Tissots enjoy them, and I wish you continued good luck, but I am convinced they are nothing more than second-rate pieces hoping the reputation of the Swiss will carry the over-priced nature of them.
> They simply have too many issues, and no defending of them can convince me that they are worthy of the price.
> I have Seikos and a RADO and some others that never needed anything more than a battery.
> I swim with them, wear them camping, biking, etc.
> Why I can't wear a $1000 watch to the office is beyond me.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, I'm just very disappointed...
> 
> Scott


Too bad things didn't work out for you man. I still like the Tissot brand in general, but will probably stick to their dress pieces like the Ballade and le Locle. After reading about so many negative experiences involving T-Touches and Seastar 1000s I'm steering clear of their sports watches. They really seem to have a problem with reliable waterproofing.


----------



## slb

Well, got the new replacement last night.
Part of me is tempted to sell it and get a Fortis.
Not sure yet.
I love the watch, but I'm paranoid now...


----------



## sescallier

One of the main issues that I see is they have issues with seals and impacts, I have seen tons in for repair at my store.


Overall I see more tags in for issues, but we sell about 5 times more Tags, the second most repaired timepiece we sell is the t-touch.


----------



## slb

sescallier said:


> One of the main issues that I see is they have issues with seals and impacts, I have seen tons in for repair at my store.
> 
> Overall I see more tags in for issues, but we sell about 5 times more Tags, the second most repaired timepiece we sell is the t-touch.


Wow - not good.
I'd have felt better if I had got it wet or dropped it - neither of which happened.
I just get the feeling they're trying to put out a product (T-Touch) that they're not quite up to making reliably.
Too bad - it's cool when it runs.


----------



## gerrylb

Like I've been saying all along, it's simply nuts that Tissot is selling a $1000 outdoor recreation watch that evidently can't take a simple dip in the drink. Seems they're doing a good marketing job though, still a lotta people buying the T-Touch. My guess is that's 'coz hardly any of them actually use the watch for outdoor rec, thus they never find out just how little punishment the watch can take.


----------



## Montana Watch Collector

They are a piece of junk in my opinion.

Purchase a Casio, you will be much happier and save a lot of money.


----------



## Elite112

I'm kinda new to the forum but I bought my T-Touch in September. Absolutly no problems with it. I don't really use the watch features to thier full potential. I take great pride in owning it and feel like its pretty unique.


----------



## alll87

perfect watch.. really works nice and good!!!!!!!


----------



## T-Touch

I've owned my T-Touch for over a year now and it's worked great. I'm still active duty and have worn it daily in the field, hunting, fishing, camping etc. No problems what so ever. :-!


----------



## myriad7777

Waterallaround said:


> I really like my T-Touch. I may be the only one who hasn't had any problems!


Water, 
+1 for the "no problems" group (sadly this seems to be the minority with this watch). I purchased mine in March 08 on a nice discount from an AD, and has been flawless since. I use the features often, but am careful not to use the watch while swimming or any kind of prolonged exposure to moisture. 
I do have to synchronize every so often but not so that it seems inconvenient. I rely on this watch for my job and it seems to stay accurate.....for heavy sports I grab a G-shock and not one of my nicer watches!!


----------



## nathantw666

myriad7777 said:


> Water,
> +1 for the "no problems" group (sadly this seems to be the minority with this watch). I purchased mine in March 08 on a nice discount from an AD, and has been flawless since. I use the features often, but am careful not to use the watch while swimming or any kind of prolonged exposure to moisture.
> I do have to synchronize every so often but not so that it seems inconvenient. I rely on this watch for my job and it seems to stay accurate.....for heavy sports I grab a G-shock and not one of my nicer watches!!


No problems going underwater with mine. Took it into the pool for a few minutes before taking it off. Went onto a beach in Hawaii and was attacked by a giant wave...a few times. Went under each time. Still went on. However, on Christmas day there were problems...I attributed it to a battery going out though. It's at the Tissot factory right now getting a battery. Can't wait to get it back.


----------



## optoergo

I love Tissot, 
I got 4 of it including my T-Touch
I've owned my T-Touch Black Rubber Strap since 2005
Still can compete with my Omegas and Tags 

got a lil problem
last month the hands not pointing properly
just googling and have it synchronized
problem solved.....
:-!


----------



## nathantw666

optoergo said:


> got a lil problem
> last month the hands not pointing properly
> just googling and have it synchronized
> problem solved.....
> :-!


If you find that it loses synchronization within an hour or less then you need to change the battery.


----------



## alex_d

i've been wearing mine almost everyday for the last 3 years and i love it, never had any problems with it!
i actually got one for my sister the same day i bought mine (had a good deal on them) and both watches have been trouble free!

i just need to change the battery on my sisters, it died last month


----------



## mihaixp

My watch is working fine. I can tell you that if you take care of the watch (don`t dive to much with it, don`t scratch it) it will last. But if you don`t do that I guess you could have some problems with the Touch Interface.


----------



## slb

I sold mine.
Have a Fortis coming, and am looking at a couple others, one Ball and one SINN.
Couldn't take it any more :rodekaart


----------



## maveriiick

I had a T-touch for a few months but began having issues with the compass after getting the watch slightly wet. Had to get it sent in for repair, and apparently these watches are not as durable as they appear. I sold it as I was disappointed with the watch after the fact.

I would suggest Suunto if your looking for a multi-functional watch.


----------



## mitchb

I have aT-Touch titanium. It is a nice watch but I don't find it as nice as Tissot's automatic watches which is where I find they excel. It is a nice watch though and I've never had issue with it but I don't wear it as an everyday watch. I don't wear it as I prefer many other tissots in my collection. It is a nice watch if your into functions. I like the Valjoux mov't Tissots which do chronograph with an autonmatic mov't and I find they are more accurate than the regular ETA automatics of the other Tissots. I find my regular tissot's are accurate within 10 sec per 24 hour period but the Valjoux mov'ts are accurate to within 2 or 3 seconds within a 24 hour period. I love my auto Tissots. That is why I have collected so many.


----------



## Wojo

I find it interesting that so many people have had issues with this watch. I wonder if it its linked to specific manufacturing runs at a certain time period? I have two Tissots, one Titanium T-touch and a Two-tone PRS-200. I have had a lot more issues with the ETA(?) based quartz chronograph module used in the PRS-200 than I have had with the T-touch. Granted, I have never had it near water, but it has taken a few splashes. Ive never had it malfunction-ever, and I would recommend it as the classiest ABC watch out there.


----------



## ChesterDogg

This version of Tissot is no different than deciding which make of car, household appliances, watch brands, or any other product. This is what makes the world go around. For me, I just bought one tonight and look forward to receiving it next week. This will be my second Tissot, and doubtedly won't be my last. :-!


----------



## Perfectionist

ChesterDogg said:


> This version of Tissot is no different than deciding which make of car, household appliances, watch brands, or any other product. This is what makes the world go around. For me, I just bought one tonight and look forward to receiving it next week. This will be my second Tissot, and doubtedly won't be my last. :-!


Well dude, have you received it yet ? Tell us what ya think of it ! :-!

I'm anxiously waiting for the T-Touch Pilot to be released !! o|

Actually, I'm waiting for the T-Touch Perfect - which would be like the Pilot but with the added features of World Time, Atomic Sync, Solar Power, Vibrating Alarm, Slide-Rule Bezel ..... and ideally, an analogue Seconds hand !! :-d


----------



## ohmegah

*I love my T-Touch Trekking:*

I've been a lurker for a while now (ever since I'd begun doing the research prior to purchasing this T-Touch) and am somewhat dismayed by the general negativity associated with this watch. While I sympathize with owners who've had legitimate problems with their T-Touch's, I'd like to counter the negativity with my own positive experience.










I bought this watch pre-loved, and for far less than retail, so I was willing to "risk" the purchase price despite the criticisms. So far, this watch has been everything I expected, and more:










It's nice and light, wears well. A convenient summer watch for biking, hiking and beach activities. It's functions are a little gimmick-y (thermo, altimeter and meteo) in particular, and are limited in application, but fun. The remainder are very practical; the compass, alarm and chronograph perform flawlessly and are very useful. Not to mention it's time-keeping accuracy which is superb. It's my only ani/digi/quartz and it fits into my rotation very well. When this one dies, I'll be looking for another! I've had no water-resistance issues and I don't "baby" this watch. It's meant to be worn and used, and it hasn't failed to perform in, in my experience.










I hope this helps future owners in their decision making process. Buy one, wear it and enjoy what it has to offer.

Best,
Wallace


----------



## rweddy1

*Re: I love my T-Touch Trekking:*

I could not agree with you more, my T Touch is over 5 years old, has never given me a single issue at all. I have not even had to replace the battery to date! These are great watches!


----------



## rukrem

I have had my T-Touch Ti for roughly 4 years and it has costs me 2 returns to the service center . . . and $350.00 to repair.

IMO way too delicate and temperamental. If you want a good, strong, reliable ABC watch buy a Casio Pathfinder/ Protrek. They are solar powered, Atomic, and can take an inordinate amount of abuse.

Don't get me wrong the Tissot looks great but it has now been limited to office/ dress wear.


----------



## rweddy1

rukrem said:


> I have had my T-Touch Ti for roughly 4 years and it has costs me 2 returns to the service center . . . and $350.00 to repair.
> 
> IMO way too delicate and temperamental. If you want a good, strong, reliable ABC watch buy a Casio Pathfinder/ Protrek. They are solar powered, Atomic, and can take an inordinate amount of abuse.
> 
> Don't get me wrong the Tissot looks great but it has now been limited to office/ dress wear.


I would say you have a lemon, mine is 8 years old and never a glitch.

If you want a hard core ABC then a metal Suunto is the only way to go, Casio is ok but too cheap to rely on.


----------



## huioliver492ka

I bought the T Touch many years ago, I think it was 2002 but thereabouts. Never had to change the battery, and it is still going strong. The chrono function did malfunction but I did not bring it back for repair (when I pressed it once, it beeps twice so kind of too sensitive). I put it aside for a year or so and took it out recently and the chrono seems to be working okay again. It's an okay watch...the look is not very appealing but quite comfortable to wear. I now wear it almost daily because it is very accurate (more accurate than my other quartz watches). Very handy as well as sometimes I get mixed up with my directions when I drive, and when I am overseas referring to maps. Also like the meteo function. Yes, I will get another one if this one breaks down....I'll get the Expert. I have stopped scuba diving but if i am still at it, then I'll be happy to get the Sea Touch instead. To me, accuracy is very important (I am obsessed with accuracy, though I do not need accurate watches), to the point that I'd rather wear a quartz nowadays than the more pricey mechanical watches (which I have several...Rolexes, Pp and I only use them on occasions etc.) I recommend the T Touch.


----------



## Jon Kenney

Isn't it about time this poll ended???

I think all polls should be limited to a time limit. If this was a normal thread (which t could quite easily have been), it would natually work its way down instead of being stuck at the top of the page.

JK


----------



## zaxx19

Strange some confuse the TISSOT brand as a whole with the TOUCH series of watches. Sure, the shortcomings(or apparent shortcomings) of one have SOME bearing on the reputation of the other....

....but overall people claiming Tissots are 2nd rate or living off their reputations are just wrong in my experience and in the experience of the many watch lovers I am friends with. Many Omega owners I know will in moments of honestly allow that there isnt as much a difference in the pre-Coaxial movt Omegas and Quartz Omegas and the Tissots produced at the same time. No doubt in some areas the Omegas outshine Tissot like bracelet quality....etc... but Tissot is a well respected brand outside the Touch fiasco.

I originally wanted to buy a Touch but reading all the horror stories have completely soured me to them. I remember getting on Amazon and seeing like 30-40 negative quotes from people....and just then I was turned off to them. I dont much like the newer styling btw either....then again im not a big titanium guy at all.

That being said if someone had a preowned one at 85% and showed me every function worked..had box/papers etc....and offered me it at a LOW price, say, like 175 dollars...Id probably jump at it. When/if operable its a nifty piece of watchmaking.


----------



## Jon Kenney

zaxx19 said:


> Many Omega owners I know will in moments of honestly allow that there isnt as much a difference in the pre-Coaxial movt Omegas and Quartz Omegas and the Tissots produced at the same time.


As a novice to the intricacies of watch movements, could you elaborate further on this comment please?



zaxx19 said:


> That being said if someone had a preowned one at 85% and showed me every function worked..had box/papers etc....and offered me it at a LOW price, say, like 175 dollars...Id probably jump at it. When/if operable its a nifty piece of watchmaking.


Sounds as though you are stating that if Tissot was a lower price you would be ok in buying one? Kinda contradicts the rest of your commentso|


----------



## zaxx19

Jon Kenney said:


> As a novice to the intricacies of watch movements, could you elaborate further on this comment please?
> 
> Sounds as though you are stating that if Tissot was a lower price you would be ok in buying one? Kinda contradicts the rest of your commentso|


Lol, I can see a trap when one is laid...

On quote #1:

....I dont have the knowledge to back up the claim on an automatic...I was merely quoting folks I know who know A LOT(i.e. some are in the business of selling timepieces day in and day out) who USED TO claim this was so...BEFORE many models moved to a coaxial escapement. As a point of fact many models had almost identical movts/guts...so this really isnt a hugely controversial assertion.

The recent modifications Omega has made to the ETA/Valjoux(not even sure they use these) have taken them far ahead of Tissot...before that MANY werent all that impressed with the "guts" of many Omegas though for overall quality they are certainly well regarded.

On the quartz movts....my gosh wouldnt they be pretty much identical if they had the same movts? I understand the case/bracelet/packaging quality will be better in the Omega..but not to the extent that would cause someone to pay 1000+ for an Omega watch with a quartz movt as opposed to say, 350 for a Tissot one.

Again...I may very well be wrong...and I defer to those whose knowledge is far greater on the subject than mine is.

Namely you im guessing lol...
Im guessing my original post sounded a lot worse....so im going to blame the insomnia..lol.

On quote number 2...

No, im saying purchasing one is a gamble.....if you gamble, you understand the concept of Expected Value. Not to get too in -depth but *OF COURSE the price will have a major bearing on whether a gamble is a "good" or profitable one or not.*

_e.g. If a working no-problem Touch is worth 300dollars to me and I can buy one for 100 with a 50% chance it will indeed be a no-problem model......I would be inclined to purchase one and take my chances_.

*FTR, I love Omegas and will probably buy one within the next 5 yrs if the economy ever rights itself.*


----------



## fluppyboy

Jon Kenney said:


> As a novice to the intricacies of watch movements, could you elaborate further on this comment please?


Come on, Jon! As someone who hangs out at the Omega forum, I'm *sure* you know that Tissot and Omega were two halves of the same company for a long time (even before the Swatch Group merger). There is no difference between some of the older movements other than the name that is engraved on them! Of course, there were other models where the differences were more than that, but to suggest that Omega movements are somehow *special* or better than the same or similar movements used by Tissot at the time is nonsense!


----------



## Jon Kenney

Zaxx19,

To be very honest, I had no intention of laying a trap for you. Perhaps more of a trip.

I am not in any way, shape or form a horologist - far from it, as I buy watches I like the look of and am only recently interested in the guts of the things.

As you may have seen from my sig, I own each of the models/movements mentioned - quartz, co-axial and Tissot and my post was merely intended for you to explain your comments; you did that, to an extent - thanks.

This was posted in the Tissot forum and not the Omega forum and as such I was backing the T-Touch range, namely the Expert as I think it's getting the same bad reputation as it's predecessor; which I personally think is wrong as the improvements made to the Expert were in acknowledgement of the bugs of old.

Given the awful predicament of having to choose a gift of a quartz Omega 2541.80 and a Tissot (any model) with the same movement; I'm taking the Omega every single time - I don't know many/any that would do differently. What would you choose?:think:

Regards,

JK


----------



## Jon Kenney

fluppyboy said:


> Come on, Jon! As someone who hangs out at the Omega forum, I'm *sure* you know that Tissot and Omega were two halves of the same company for a long time (even before the Swatch Group merger). There is no difference between some of the older movements other than the name that is engraved on them! Of course, there were other models where the differences were more than that, but to suggest that Omega movements are somehow *special* or better than the same or similar movements used by Tissot at the time is nonsense!


Fluffyboy,

I am very aware of the history of the two brands.

You obviously don't read posts correctly or take them in the context that they are meant. At what point in a previous post have I placed Omega movement over a Tissot movement - or 'special' or 'better' (your quotes, not mine):think::roll:

I'm probably correct in saying that a quartz ETA comes in at about £20; so there can't be too many variables between them.

I buy a watch because it is asthetically pleasing to my eyes - that's my eyes, no-one elses.

I also buy watches for their functions and as you can see from my sig (if you can be bothered to read that far down), I own a quartz, a Co-axial, a GMT and an ABC. That pretty much covers it for me. Each of them serving a purpose for me.

Now if you're taking about the brand and I know you are not but I'm gonna chip in anyway, then give me an Omega over a Tissot any day of the week. Why? Because I said so and it's my choice. Your decision may differ from mine and a big pat on the back for you as it is your choice not mine.

BTW, Using the word 'nonsense' irrelevantly will not give you positive responses to your posts but I'll put that down to you being a member for such a short period of time.

Jon


----------



## fluppyboy

No offense intended, Jon. But I, like zaxx19, suspected a trap after reading your previous post. Obviously, that was not your intention, as you've now made clear. And like you, if anyone wants to give me an Omega, I will pick it over Tissot, but not because they are inherently better - I'll pick one because they are worth more. (Well, they sell for more. You know what I mean. ).


----------



## nummies

Has anyone had issues with the crown? Mine won't pull out for some reason. The touch function also doesn't work. I know Tissot offers quality watches that don't seem to break so often, but this is probably the last Tissot I will ever purchase.


----------



## Jon Kenney

nummies said:


> Has anyone had issues with the crown? Mine won't pull out for some reason. The touch function also doesn't work. I know Tissot offers quality watches that don't seem to break so often, but this is probably the last Tissot I will ever purchase.


:think::think::think::think:

You'd struggle to pull the crown out on a T-Touch............ it doesn't have one!

I'd hazard a guess you are having issues with a different model.

JK


----------



## fluppyboy

Jon Kenney said:


> :think::think::think::think:
> 
> You'd struggle to pull the crown out on a T-Touch, as it doesn't have one.


Priceless! :-!


----------



## nummies

Jon Kenney said:


> :think::think::think::think:
> 
> You'd struggle to pull the crown out on a T-Touch............ it doesn't have one!
> 
> I'd hazard a guess you are having issues with a different model.
> 
> JK


 I knew it!
My idiot jewelry dealer that I went to must be an idiot then. I had a problem with the touch function and the hands also frozed, but he also suggested that the crown was broken (as it didn't pull out). I told him that I don't remember doing that to ever set the watch before. He quickly stopped me and said no, it should pull out.:-s I really hope that its a simple fix, but who knows...


----------



## Jon Kenney

nummies said:


> I knew it!
> My idiot jewelry dealer that I went to must be an idiot then. I had a problem with the touch function and the hands also frozed, but he also suggested that the crown was broken (as it didn't pull out). I told him that I don't remember doing that to ever set the watch before. He quickly stopped me and said no, it should pull out.:-s I really hope that its a simple fix, but who knows...


Nummies,
May I offer you two pieces of information?

1) Click on this link to download the T-Touch Expert user manual http://support.tissot.ch/?mod_flashPDF/id_141

2) This is the most important piece of info.............. *DUMP YOUR JEWELLER!*

Hope this helps;-)

JK


----------



## LUW

Whoa, pulling out the crown on a T-Touch?
Maybe that's why people are having issues with the watch







.


----------



## seanpiper

nummies said:


> I knew it!
> My idiot jewelry dealer that I went to must be an idiot then. I had a problem with the touch function and the hands also frozed, but he also suggested that the crown was broken (as it didn't pull out). I told him that I don't remember doing that to ever set the watch before. He quickly stopped me and said no, it should pull out.:-s I really hope that its a simple fix, but who knows...


Frozen hands and no touch function... Is it possible the battery is just flat?


----------



## mikeynd

OMG,,I have heard it all now,,I think nummies you better read your manual before operating your T-touch.


----------



## nummies

mikeynd said:


> OMG,,I have heard it all now,,I think nummies you better read your manual before operating your T-touch.


Geeze, cut me some slack. This is what the jewelry dealer told me when I brought them the watch. Since they sell them, I would assume they knew what they were talking about. I don't wear the watch that often, and don't know what much about Tissots anyways, so sorry for not knowing better


----------



## Jon Kenney

Nummies,
Did you get it sorted out in the end?


----------



## nummies

Jon Kenney said:


> Nummies,
> Did you get it sorted out in the end?


I did Jon, Thanks.

According to Tissot, the crown could not be activated (so I guess this was interpreted by the jeweler as not being able to be pulled out), so they went ahead and did a light servicing. Cleaned out the watch, replaced gasket, seals, ect.

Overall, it only cost me ~$40 to repair. So I'm satisfied.


----------



## Jon Kenney

nummies said:


> I did Jon, Thanks.
> 
> According to Tissot, the crown could not be activated (so I guess this was interpreted by the jeweler as not being able to be pulled out), so they went ahead and did a light servicing. Cleaned out the watch, replaced gasket, seals, ect.
> 
> Overall, it only cost me ~$40 to repair. So I'm satisfied.


Nice one; glad you got a result.


----------



## fluppyboy

Good to hear! :-!


----------



## modyblu

I considered getting a T-Touch; but after hearing the horrors, I decided not to.


----------



## Jon Kenney

modyblu said:


> I considered getting a T-Touch; but after hearing the horrors, I decided not to.


More fool you then mate for listening to the negatives as appose to the positives;-)


----------



## seanpiper

modyblu said:


> I considered getting a T-Touch; but after hearing the horrors, I decided not to.


Consider though, T-touch outsells the entire Tag Heuer brand (all references) worldwide. HUGE volume turnover per year, and T-Touch celebrates it's 10 year anniversary this year.

Take that into account when you count the number of negative replies here. Less than 1% negative feedback.

Just food for thought


----------



## LUW

Besides those statistics, I never read here or anywhere else somebody saying _"My T-touch failed me". _What I've read is people saying things like _"The T-Touch fails"_. I would only be happier with my T-Touch if it was an Expert, because of the light,


----------



## Usagi

I've had mine for several years and can't recall any problems.


----------



## KXL

Absolutely. I wore my old one on the front of my flak jacket in Afghanistan and it worked great until I dove to the ground one day and knocked the center pusher off on a rock---so I couldn't use the functions any more even though it continued to keep perfect time.

I now have an Expert T-Touch and everything works perfectly. KX


----------



## Jon Kenney

KXL said:


> Absolutely. I wore my old one on the front of my flak jacket in Afghanistan and it worked great until I dove to the ground one day and knocked the center pusher off on a rock---so I couldn't use the functions any more even though it continued to keep perfect time.
> 
> I now have an Expert T-Touch and everything works perfectly. KX


Nice one KXL.

Hopefully your post will shut all the sceptics up and put to bed this yarn of a pollo|

Big up to you:-!


----------



## ModestGP

I've read all the posts in this thread (and all the threads that talked about the T-touch) as I'm interested in purchase a T-Touch Expert titanium. I've seen that it's a watch that makes a lot of controversy.

I guess that after 10 years of the first T-Touch they have solved all the major problems that it had.

This week or the next one I will go and get it from an authorized dealer so I will tell you my thoughts.

I had to choose between the Citizen Skyhawk Ti and the T-touch (it's a shame I can't afford to get both...). I decided to go for the T-touch because it's technology and I hope it won't deceive me.


----------



## LUW

MG, I got a Skyhawk Blue Angels (Ti) and a T-Touch (polished Ti) Classic. I really can't tell you which one I like more, both are fantastic watches. The only problem with my T-Touch is that it doesn't have a light and the lume sucks dirty socks - well, the Blue Angles doesn't have a light either, so it has the same problem. Since the Expert does have the light, at least for me the problem was solved.


----------



## seanpiper

MG Designs said:


> I've read all the posts in this thread (and all the threads that talked about the T-touch) as I'm interested in purchase a T-Touch Expert titanium. I've seen that it's a watch that makes a lot of controversy.
> 
> I guess that after 10 years of the first T-Touch they have solved all the major problems that it had.
> 
> This week or the next one I will go and get it from an authorized dealer so I will tell you my thoughts.
> 
> I had to choose between the Citizen Skyhawk Ti and the T-touch (it's a shame I can't afford to get both...). I decided to go for the T-touch because it's technology and I hope it won't deceive me.


Keep in mind the discussion here is regarding T Touch, and not Expert. Since Expert came out I've yet to hear any bad reviews.

Good shopping!

Sean


----------



## Bloke In England

Poor lume and lack of LCD backlight put me off buying one.


----------



## rweddy1

Poor Lume?? you mean on hands an numbers?


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

You'll will probably find some people who have never had a problem with it and others who have had nothing but problems. Personally I think a watch should be simple and basic in functions. It's like having an iPhone, you can make and receive calls, and also listen to music. Once it breaks though you can't do either. I love my Tissot's more then my other watches, but I don't think I would ever purchase a T-Touch unless I was going to use all the functions.


----------



## Casg

I can recommend it. I have worn mine (titanium model with bracelet) as
a beater for 4 years 24/7.
I did have a problem with one of the functions (don't really remember which one,i think it was the compass) a few months after the purchase, but it was fixed under warranty. After that It worked flawless. In all this time I used the alarm function daily as my wakeup call (had to change the battery after about 2,5 years)...
The titanium did scratch very easy though.....


----------



## nyther

I have had mine since 2006 and no problems so far. Waiting for the EOL to hit for a battery change. This watch has not seen water and is a weekend queen. I am a gadget person and love the functions. The new version (expert) can handle 100 m vs 30 m so water should not be an issue with the expert unless you want to dive. I have no regrets on this watch at all. My T-Touch is the titanium version.


----------



## islandlife

My co-worker and friend had a brand new t-touch get swamped from swimming in waist deep water. Then some of the funtions stopped working a month after he got it back from service. I could not believe it. After what i've read and seen it's the only watch I would steer someone clear of. I do like their other watches just not the t-touch models.


----------



## brazier

Great watch. I have had mine since they came out and the battery has been replaced once, which was expensive. I use mine in the ocean while fishing where it is frequently under water and subjected to harsh conditions while wading and crawling up onto rocks. It has been flawless. I think the the first version, with the round buttons, was better.


----------



## rweddy1

brazier said:


> Great watch. I have had mine since they came out and the battery has been replaced once, which was expensive. I use mine in the ocean while fishing where it is frequently under water and subjected to harsh conditions while wading and crawling up onto rocks. It has been flawless. I think the the first version, with the round buttons, was better.


I have had the same experience, my watch has been flawless, but mine too was when they first came out. How much was your batter change?


----------



## brazier

rweddy1 said:


> I have had the same experience, my watch has been flawless, but mine too was when they first came out. How much was your batter change?


I paid $100 for the battery change that was done at the Tissot factory. My watch dealer at the time said that they could not change the battery and keep it water resistant. The battery lasted close to three years.


----------



## evacepp

My Expert is a beast workouts, showers, military flights, and every day bruiser. upside: nice alarm sound for 100m watch, downside: back light. I bought it at Tourneau (with a discount) and they have free battery changes.:-!


----------



## PeterA

Have had mine for one year now and it's been flawless.
I have it as my daily beater and swim, work out, wash my cars etc you got the picture... and I love it :-d


----------



## charliegmt

seanpiper said:


> Overall the T-Touch is an EXCELLENT watch. Many of the technical issues I've come across have been either through users pushing the watch too hard, or simply not understanding how to synchronise the hands.
> 
> Having said that, there were some issues with the movement on earlier models, however these bugs have been worked out on the more current models.
> 
> In my opinion, wait around for the T-Touch Expert. This watch is going to win back a lot of the anti-Tissot folk that were put off by tech problems in the past.


Question...i have a T-Touch T33.7.898.92 Polished Titanium...is this one of the earlier models?


----------



## oldmangiff

There is a lot of positive feedback in this thread on the T-Touch but mine wont be. 

My watch had been in and out of the service department 4 times, on its 5th visit they decided to replace the watch without warranty. (which I wasn't happy about but after being with them for 3 months I just wanted it back). 

I have learnt over the years that you don't take it through airports (metal detectors) and don't get it wet. If I keep to these rules the "T" in T-Touch doesnt mean "Trouble" but "Terrific".

cheers


----------



## ThomAsio

I appreciate all the posts, but I find they'd be of more value, if people included info about model (T-Touch, T-Touch II and Expert) plus the year of purchase 

Thanks.


----------



## oldmangiff

Sorry further to my recent post the T-Touch I have is a T.33.7.488.61 that I purchased in 07-2002. The replacement watch has been running trouble free since 2005


----------



## Viresh Varma

Its a great functional watch. However the hour and minute hands of watch are misaligned and no watch maker is able to fix it. Anyways, if someone can help here pls respond. Thanks


----------



## oldmangiff

Try this link

http://watchmakingblog.com/2009/03/04/what-every-t-touch-owner-should-know/


----------



## Funbags

I read much of this. I bought a used T-Touch on fleabay for a little over $200. Ti model with bracelet, not expert. I wanted a watch that is kind of elegant, but has features and is not too BIG. This is it. There were some other watches I considered, but they are all HUGE. I am wearing mine now, with the slate blue face. Super nice. I wish it had a countdown timer and a light. The later model with the light was too large for my taste. I wear mine everyday even swimming,skiing,running,biking etc no problems.


----------



## sopwith21

Hello everyone. Total newbie here. Please be gentle.  

My wife bought my Tissot T-Touch Expert Titanium for me in April of 09 and I have worn it almost daily since then. I wore it when I climbed South Sister in the Spring Mountains at 10,000 feet elevation in the snow. It's been atop several mountains now in the worst conditions. 

I drive racecars for a living and I wear the watch when I drive. It has been subjected to intense heat and profuse sweat while inside the cockpit during several desert races across the Mojave, with sand and extreme conditions, not to mention frequent road races. 

I travel heavily and wear the watch everywhere, including an occasional shower. I rely on the compass and alarm when traveling, the barometer and altimeter when climbing, and the chronograph at the race track. 

My Tissot has never let me down. I am no watch expert - I'm a total newbie here. But I do believe I have enough common sense to know a quality product when I see one, and the Tissot T-Touch is a quality watch IMHO. It is far and away the best time piece I've ever owned (versus Victorinox, Wenger, Bulova, Seiko). The crystal looks the same as the day I got it. The movement is perfect to the second. The functions are utterly reliable... hey, mountain climbing is no game. A dumb move can kill you, yet I rely on my Tissot for direction, weather and altitude. Racing is not a hobby for me, it's a living, and the chrono is what I use at every track. 

My experience with the Tissot T-Touch has been nothing short of spectacular. 

I intend to get another one as soon as possible and would recommend that you do the same.


----------



## JohnWatch

My T-Touch is now close to 3 years and no problem whatsoever! 
I love the watch and all fuctions work as well as in the day I bought it.
I don´t take my T-Touch to the beach or pool but it has seen rain and kept ticking! 
Certainly recommended!


----------



## aksnc30

highly recommended - I have had a touch expert titanium for last 5 months - i use all functions and wear it every day

good
big improvement over the casio protreks i was using before - weighs only 50% more for a full titanium case / bracelet.
no issues at all with water in shower / rivers / lakes.
tough / light watch and probably the best looking best function / accuracy abc quartz ive ever had.

reality check
the titanium bracelet will scratch extremely easily just from protected daily wear - if you want to keep it perfect replace with 20mm strap as soon as possible.
dont use buttons under water and screen doesnt work under water either.
you WILL be forced to read the manual eventually! needs calibrating under certain circumstances
unlike other quartz abc with no moving parts - the t-touch WILL NEED to be serviced eventually!

i dont usually advocate this - but for a t-touch i feel its essential you buy from authourised dealer for warranty otherwise you lay yourself open to fakes and expensive repairs on what is a complicated gadget.


----------



## kaon

My best wild-guess at why I had so many problems with my circa-2007 T33.7.888.92, is ESD (electro-static discharge). 
I noticed that I get the little shocks typically a few times per day at my work place. This may have to do with the shoes that I wear / the carpet and the (quite low) humidity.


----------



## Black5

MG Designs said:


> I've read all the posts in this thread (and all the threads that talked about the T-touch) as I'm interested in purchase a T-Touch Expert titanium. I've seen that it's a watch that makes a lot of controversy.
> 
> I guess that after 10 years of the first T-Touch they have solved all the major problems that it had.
> 
> This week or the next one I will go and get it from an authorized dealer so I will tell you my thoughts.
> 
> I had to choose between the Citizen Skyhawk Ti and the T-touch (it's a shame I can't afford to get both...). I decided to go for the T-touch because it's technology and I hope it won't deceive me.


Had a similar decision to make to replace my trusty 25+ yo Citizen Wingman and went with the T-Touch II Titanium.
1 week in, the first time I wore it in water, the bezel just fell off!
Even some of the cheap and nasty timepieces I have owned over the years lasted longer then this!
Not a good start I'm afraid.
Unless Tissot warranty service proves to be exceptional, it will be time to go shopping for a Skyhawk methinks...
My vote is unfortunately a no at this stage, but I reserve the right to change my mind later.


----------



## Guest

I just have done a bit of work on a friend's T-Touch. So it was free for him. 
That's a full Ti 30m WR one, not the 100m WR recent ones. He bought it new a few years ago at a Tissot AD.

The plastic membrane (?!) between the movement and the caseback had to be removed and cleaned. 
The silicone cup containing the sensor was full of dirt: cleaned too.
The single battery is easy to remove and change.
I did polish the bracelet and clasp.

The Ti bracelet needed to be cleaned in the ultrasonic bath: the long case pins and tubes are easy to remove, but a royal PITA to put back in the end links. 
On a side note, when I tried to inverse upper and lower endlink, I discovered very tiny file marks in the hidden part of one endlink. Guess what: the lower endlink will definitely not have a great fit into the upper part of the case, but will be right in the lower part, though they look the same. I suspect hand-adjustment in a far away country with low wages. 
In Europe or Switzerland, it'd be a very expensive handwork if they had to do it here and there, in an everyday production line, or for a QC.

Hopefully, everything was functional, I didn't have to change any part. That's good, because the least after-sales part (pushers, crown etc.) on a Ti T-Touch is ridiculously expensive.

To sum it up, this sporty watch looks nice, has many functions, full Ti is great as well, BUT what about after a battery change/sales services' prices, and this unreliable movement on the 30mWR type ? I would never recommend this T Touch to anyone, never. A Sunnto or a Casio is way better.


----------



## smak

Misterpeter said:


> I just have done a bit of work on a friend's T-Touch. So it was free for him. That's a full Ti 30m WR one, not the 100m WR recent ones. He bought it new a few years ago at a Tissot AD.The plastic membrane (?!) between the movement and the caseback had to be removed and cleaned. The silicone cup containing the sensor was full of dirt: cleaned too.The single battery is easy to remove and change.I did polish the bracelet and clasp.The Ti bracelet needed to be cleaned in the ultrasonic bath: the long case pins and tubes are easy to remove, but a royal PITA to put back in the end links. On a side note, when I tried to inverse upper and lower endlink, I discovered very tiny file marks in the hidden part of one endlink. Guess what: the lower endlink will definitely not have a great fit into the upper part of the case, but will be right in the lower part, though they look the same. I suspect hand-adjustment in a far away country with low wages. In Europe or Switzerland, it'd be a very expensive handwork if they had to do it here and there, in an everyday production line, or for a QC.Hopefully, everything was functional, I didn't have to change any part. That's good, because the least after-sales part (pushers, crown etc.) on a Ti T-Touch is ridiculously expensive.To sum it up, this sporty watch looks nice, has many functions, full Ti is great as well, BUT what about after a battery change/sales services' prices, and this unreliable movement on the 30mWR type ? I would never recommend this T Touch to anyone, never. A Sunnto or a Casio is way better.


What do you mean when you say hopefully everything worked after your service?I think any swiss made watch with some type of pedigree will undoubtedly have expensive replacement parts, i have never heard of that as a deterent to ownership of any time piece with prestige.I chose the new 100m ti expert t-touch on reviews of how robust the movement was. Do you mean to dissuade people from purchasing the new t-touch partially based on your limited experience with an older model?


----------



## Black5

Don't want to change my vote too early, but should note that customer service from swatch group Australia was prompt and excellent. This goes a long way to restoring my confidence in the brand - as long as repairs hold up.


----------



## Guest

Hello smak,



smak said:


> What do you mean when you say hopefully everything worked after your service?


I'm quoting my post:


> Hopefully, everything was functional, I didn't have to change any part.


I implied everything was already functional BEFORE doing anything.



> I think any swiss made watch with some type of pedigree will undoubtedly have expensive replacement parts, i have never heard of that as a deterent to ownership of any time piece with prestige.


Do you consider this one as a "prestige" watch with "pedigree" (nice word for this, BTW) ? |>



> I chose the new 100m ti expert t-touch on reviews of how robust the movement was.


Great. I'm happy for you !
I'm quoting my post again, but I think you've read it:


> That's a full Ti 30m WR one, *not *the 100m WR recent ones.





> Do you mean to dissuade people from purchasing the new t-touch partially based on your limited experience with an older model?


Everyone is free to buy whatever they want with their money. I'm only saying this Tissot isn't great, and I would never buy one, nor would I encourage a friend to buy it.

That's an older model as we previously discussed, but the newer ones aren't much better, from my limited experience and from other watchmaker's experience of real watchmakers doing it everyday at the bench for a living.

To summarize: though this watch looks great on paper, full of bells and whistles, titanium here, barometer there, this is pure overrated junk for high $$.


----------



## amigo23

I agree with you though wouldnt mind having enough money for a t-touch II, still pleased with this one...


----------



## Fonz

I have own the t touch first generation that failed several times, then I got the T Touch 2 for 50%. 
Now the tactile screen do not respond anymore, that watch is not reliable, the last generation was supposed to have cope all the problems of the first generation but this is not the case. I did not dive with it just took shower.
Watch sent to back for repair...So to answer the thread I would not recommend a T Touch (I, II, expert..)


----------



## martial8

I'm new to Tissot but can anyone provide some more info comparing the T-Touch Expert with T-Touch II model, what are the differences and which one is newer?


----------

